# Good smaller viv plants.. ?



## firstfrog (Mar 29, 2012)

I have no experience with vivariums. Can someone pitch me a few ideas on where to get started with plants (on the smaller side).

I have added some of the common plants from freshwater planted aquariums that can grow emersed. I have a lot of experience with these plants but I know that there should be a lot more to look at since this is my first vivarium.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

what sized viv do are you gonna have?


----------



## firstfrog (Mar 29, 2012)

goof901 said:


> what sized viv do are you gonna have?



its a 30 gallon cube. 20"x20"x20" (or close to it)


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

peperomia obtusifolia, pothos, creeping fig, wandering jew, lemon button fern, rabbits foot fern, various selaginella, various neoregelia. im pm'ed you a great supplier


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Read this

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/35324-guide-popular-terrarium-plants.html

Jake


----------



## berksmike (Aug 9, 2010)

Begonia schulzei is a lovely flowering climber I have in all my vivs.
Cissus amazonica is another lovely climber - like cissus discolor but with smaller leaves and less brutish


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are looking for small, I would go with:

Peperomia emarginella
Peperomia puteolata
Ficus pumila 'Minima'
Ficus quercifolia 'Oak Leaf'
Ficus sp. 'Panama'
Several of the Callisia sp.
Pilea glauca
Dischidia ovata
Philodendron 'Burle Marx Fantasy'
Strawberry Begonia
Peperomia sp. 'Costa Rica' (green and/or red stemmed varieties)
Peperomia angulata
Restrepia sp.
Peperomia sp. 'Red Stems'
Peperomia prostrata
Peperomia bicolor

And the list just keeps going... that should give you a good start though


----------



## firstfrog (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. Im really liking the selaginilla species and the small ficus vines as well as some of the ferns.

It was kind of interesting to see what some of you guys imagined as small plants for vivariums in comparison to small plants for freshwater tanks. I guess plants just grow much faster emersed and probably depend more upon trimming than actual growth limitations.

When you guys stick these plants in your backgrounds how much soil are you putting them in? Just a little 2"x2" planter.. or?


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Many of them do better if you plant them at the bottom and allow them to grow up. Though some like Peperomia prostrate prefer to hang down and in that case, usually use a small net pot in the background with some abg in it.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

If you make your background with treefern, epiweb, or corkbark and sphagnum moss mosaic then you don't need soil.

Jake


----------



## lincolnerickson (Oct 7, 2011)

I like Ficus pumila var. minima, Pilea glauca, Selaginella erythropus and jewel orchids for small plants. Be careful of some Selaginella, they can get out of control. The same with Ficus pumila. If you want your plants to stay small and manageable then periodic trimming is a must. 

You can check out my Mayan build for some pictures and some suggestions for small scale plants.


----------



## insaneglitchx (Jul 14, 2011)

goof901 said:


> peperomia obtusifolia, pothos, creeping fig, wandering jew, lemon button fern, rabbits foot fern, various selaginella, various neoregelia. im pm'ed you a great supplier


I in the planning stages of an 18x18x18. Do you think you could pm me with the name of the same supplier?


----------

